# 360's on tables?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

i want to try a 360 off a table but i am too scared of getting hurt. i usually go off like little side kickers there are barely a foot tall and i really wanna move on. are 360s easy on a table? how should i approach it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

*huck 3s wit no problem*

1st of all ur so lucky to be at mt hood and to answer your question you need to come into the jump focusing on the spot that you are going to jumps from. now you should on an edge in a carve so you dont have any boardskid and when you get to the lip pop and suck up your legs, this will make you spin faster because you are more compact. seperate your upper and lower body by turning you shouders arround as far as possible. now you should be looking over your shoulder and counting your spins when you get to 270 you can relax your shoulders and look for your landing once you find it focus on it until you land. once you have landed look somewhere down the hill and then stop a safe distance from the landing pad. make sure you come off the jump with your weight in the middle of your stance. if you know where you are you shouldnt get hurt because it you under rotate you know which edge to lift and you can go into a snow plow


----------

